# 2 hoch n



## heinz (17. Nov 2007)

Hallo allerseits,

gibt es eine möglichkeit in java 2 hoch n zu schreiben? 

danke & gruß
heinz


----------



## DocRandom (17. Nov 2007)

Hallo heinz!

Guck mal da rein!

lg
DocRandom


----------



## Einwegdose (18. Nov 2007)

Klar:


```
System.out.print("2 hoch n");
```

Die Suche hätte auch geholfen :>
http://www.java-forum.org/de/topic59246_potenzieren-ohne-vorgegebene-methoden.html


----------



## heinz (18. Nov 2007)

Danke fuer die tipps, allerdings ist mein Problem, dass ich keine vorgefertigten Methoden verwenden soll(te).


----------



## RicoSoft (18. Nov 2007)

naja, 2 hoch n ist halt ein klassisches problem von shifting

1 << n = 2 hoch n in java


----------



## Einwegdose (18. Nov 2007)

Bei dem Link den ich dir gepostet habe, funktioniert es gerade OHNE vorgefertigte Methoden ^^


----------



## Gast (18. Nov 2007)

Sonst einfach eine Schleife schreiben, wie etwa: 

int zweiHochN(int n) {
   int counter = 0;
   int result = 1;

   while (counter < n) {
      result = result * 2;
      counter++;
   }
   return result; 
}


----------

